# Roswell Rhoads style 7 Fan Build.



## pondman (Apr 8, 2014)

After much pondering  I decided to go ahead with this one.
I've changed the body proportions slightly to my liking.
I don't like the crop circle inlays so I'll come up with something else.
I don't like silver guitars either so I'll give it some wood 
25.5 to 26.5 fan maybe.
7 strings of course 







Found some excellent Hyedura on my travels.









And a piece of unknown nicely figured lumber from a tree I cut down 3 years ago, cant remember what the hell it was but it has the feel of Elm or Sycamore.


----------



## pondman (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 8, 2014)

The grain on that mystery wood, good lord.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Apr 8, 2014)

pondman said:


> After much pondering



Im fairly sure you're required to call it pondmandering.


----------



## SevenStringJones (Apr 9, 2014)

Came into this thinking "The f*ck did I just read." Changed my tune after seeing pictures. Can't wait to see what headstock this will get.


----------



## Jacobine (Apr 9, 2014)

What happened to the 8 or 9? haha. Already looking good man!


----------



## DrJazz (Apr 9, 2014)

Hot damn, this is off to a great start.


----------



## skeels (Apr 9, 2014)

Are those... little red lights?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 9, 2014)

Definitely could be elm! Seen a lot of the stuff over the past couple years and the grain can get pretty crazy. Lovely wood.


----------



## pondman (Apr 9, 2014)

Jacobine said:


> What happened to the 8 or 9? haha. Already looking good man!


It was going to be 8 but I was worried about neck-weight on such a small body.
I managed to get the neck blank really light using Walnut, mahogany and a thick P-Heart spine so I'm getting tempted now  



skeels said:


> Are those... little red lights?


Aye they are. Its chambered on that corner and the cover is made from the grill from my track car that went up in flames recently 

I'm going to radius the back of the body.


----------



## pondman (Apr 9, 2014)

Not much spare time tonight. 





Angled the head-stock for the fanned nut.







Slapped a nice Cocobolo finger-board on. I got 5 of these from Nicaragua , top stuff


----------



## pondman (Apr 10, 2014)

Got the finger board flattened and ready for slotting.
This will go a richer amber color in a few hours.


----------



## skeels (Apr 10, 2014)

That coco bolo is so rich it could lend me money! 

Are you going to hand radius the back? Concave? Convex?

Also, I am very sorry your car had to sacrifice itself for this guitar. ...nothing is worse than trying to steer through smoke billowing out of your engine bay.


----------



## Michael T (Apr 11, 2014)

I want a piece of that grill you used or a link where to buy a sheet stamped like that. It looks perfectly alien. 

Oooo so many ideas.


----------



## pondman (Apr 11, 2014)

skeels said:


> That coco bolo is so rich it could lend me money!
> 
> Are you going to hand radius the back? Concave? Convex?
> 
> Also, I am very sorry your car had to sacrifice itself for this guitar. ...nothing is worse than trying to steer through smoke billowing out of your engine bay.


Convex.
Yeah that fire sure limited my view. Funny thing was I'm stood 40ft away from it as it got a bit hot and realized the GF is still sat in there playing Candy Crush on my mobile phone... "GET OUT OF THE F*CKING CAR YOU F*CKING IDIOT". she casually got out and said "don't you swear at me" 



Michael T said:


> I want a piece of that grill you used or a link where to buy a sheet stamped like that. It looks perfectly alien.
> 
> Oooo so many ideas.


I got it from a car performance shop a long time ago. I think it was made by Ripspeed.


----------



## pondman (Apr 12, 2014)

Marked the frets out with a Stanley tonight and nicked my thumb as usual which was a good thing - inlay 











A cut of inspiration.


----------



## vansinn (Apr 12, 2014)

skeels said:


> Also, I am very sorry your car had to sacrifice itself for this guitar...



Not a too bad deal: Cars turns into rust anyways; guitars can last almost forever 

Lovely project 
I had no idea walnut/purpleheart would end up fairly lightweight, looking forward to see it finished.


----------



## Grindspine (Apr 12, 2014)

Blood and wood.. nice.. now the guitar has that extra "something" to it!

Really, that cut of wood for the fretboard looks phenomenal!


----------



## darren (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow&#8230; i would have put the lighter wood on the front of the guitar. That's some amazing grain, and would have looked like an alien topographic map. Really cool build, though&#8230; i've always thought the Roswell Rhoads shape was kinda cool.


----------



## DredFul (Apr 12, 2014)

Dat gore tho'


----------



## pondman (Apr 13, 2014)

Messed about with f*ck knows how many inlay ideas today and realized I don't like overdone or contrived inlay so I did what I wanted to do in the first place ... neon rods. I drilled as deep as I dared ( the neon stuff doesn't work on shallow lengths ) then placed a thin red chrome mirrored reflector and slightly scrunched it in the bottom of the hole.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Apr 13, 2014)

Holy shit those inlays are going to be epic!


----------



## petervindel (Apr 14, 2014)

The Roswell is one of my fave guitars! Only reaso nI don't own one is I mainly play downtuned metal, and would prefere it as a baritone or 7/8 string. Way to fuel my GAS man! 
Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## Neilzord (Apr 14, 2014)

Not sure how it would affect structural integrity, But it would look cool to drill the entire depth of the neck and out the back, and slide the rods the whole way through the neck (with glue on the sides) so you can sand them flush and see them on the back of the neck aswell. (not for this build... Just an idea) 

Coming along awesome either way. Look forward to seeing this board when the light hits it!


----------



## Necromagnon (Apr 14, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> Not sure how it would affect structural integrity, But it would look cool to drill the entire depth of the neck and out the back, and slide the rods the whole way through the neck (with glue on the sides) so you can sand them flush and see them on the back of the neck aswell. (not for this build... Just an idea)


And where do you put the mirror piece to reflect light then? 
The idea is cool anyway (both yours and pondman's original one).

I am facing a dilemma: I really don't like Roswell Rhoads, but god knows how I like your work, Al...
For that mistery wood, the grain is pretty large, not sure it can be sycamore? Elm is also coming to my mind, looks similar.


----------



## skeels (Apr 14, 2014)

Candy Crush... man.....


----------



## pondman (Apr 14, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> Not sure how it would affect structural integrity, But it would look cool to drill the entire depth of the neck and out the back, and slide the rods the whole way through the neck (with glue on the sides) so you can sand them flush and see them on the back of the neck aswell. (not for this build... Just an idea)
> 
> Coming along awesome either way. Look forward to seeing this board when the light hits it!


Thats exactly what I was going to do but decided I liked the reflective bottom, if you know what I mean


----------



## Jacobine (Apr 15, 2014)

All the way through. 
Cut the pole pieces in half.
glue the bottoms of two reflectors together put in middle sandwiched between two poles. 
?????. 
Profit.


----------



## Alikingravi (Apr 15, 2014)

Woah ... excellent work. That fretboard looks stellar!


----------



## pondman (Apr 15, 2014)

Fret-board radiused and polished with 2000 grit. This is going to pop like a demon when I oil it


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Apr 15, 2014)

Fretless huh? Bodacious...


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Apr 16, 2014)

Goddamnit that board came out way better than I'd imagined. I WANNA TOUCH IT!?


----------



## MetalGravy (Apr 16, 2014)

That's an interesting headstock.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 16, 2014)

I like the fanned fretless concept.


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 16, 2014)

Those inlays look like candy! This is such a cool build!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey Pondman, figure out wether it's sycamore or elm yet? I was sanding some elm and then remembered (how could I even forget?), if you cut/sand it and it smells like poop, it's elm. If it doesn't, it's probably sycamore


----------



## pondman (Apr 16, 2014)

UnderTheSign said:


> Hey Pondman, figure out wether it's sycamore or elm yet? I was sanding some elm and then remembered (how could I even forget?), if you cut/sand it and it smells like poop, it's elm. If it doesn't, it's probably sycamore



My cat has a liking for shitting on nice timbers so the sniff test wouldn't be appropriate 
I'm pretty sure its Elm.


----------



## Jacobine (Apr 16, 2014)

pondman said:


> My cat has a liking for shitting on nice timbers so the sniff test wouldn't be appropriate
> I'm pretty sure its Elm.



I think its UnderTheSign who's been shitting on your nice timbers and this is all a clever ruse...


----------



## pondman (Apr 20, 2014)

Fret-wire arrived today so I'm back on track.


























Just needs Oiling and the back shaping.


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Apr 20, 2014)

That board looks full on tasty man. Inlays came out real nice
Awesome work as usual!


----------



## AKan (Apr 20, 2014)

That neck is absolutely gorgeous, and I love those inlays. Nice job!


----------



## Jacobine (Apr 20, 2014)

How do you put in your fret? Hammer or press?


----------



## skeels (Apr 21, 2014)

Damn those fret ends look niiiiiiice!


----------



## ElRay (Apr 21, 2014)

pondman said:


> Fret-board radiused and polished with 2000 grit. This is going to pop like a demon when I oil it





Can you give us a bit more details? Did you just work thorough the grits? Did you wet sand with oil, gunstock finish, etc.?

Ray


----------



## pondman (Apr 21, 2014)

Jacobine said:


> How do you put in your fret? Hammer or press?[/QUOTE
> 
> I use the hammer. I was horrified the first time I tried to fret a fanned neck - the frets twist as you knock em in so if you've cut the frets in advance its a nightmare.
> I put them in straight from the roll now so I can maneuver the fret into the slot from the roll.
> ...


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Apr 21, 2014)

How is it working with Cocobolo? Does it give you any problems in shaping and gluing?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2014)

This is awesome.


----------



## Neilzord (Apr 21, 2014)

pondman said:


> Thats exactly what I was going to do but decided I liked the reflective bottom, if you know what I mean



No I won't wax my arse. 


But seriously..The Inlays are looking awesome, I can definitely see why you like a reflective bottom.!


----------



## pondman (Apr 21, 2014)

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> How is it working with Cocobolo? Does it give you any problems in shaping and gluing?


No problems at all. I always make sure I rough up any gluing surface with 60 grit and get it glued and clamped quickly.


----------



## pondman (Apr 21, 2014)

Got a bit of snake oil on tonight. Decided I wont radius the back because I don't see the point and dont want to lose any more weight from the body for balance.





This timber is totally transformed.


----------



## eddiewarlock (Apr 21, 2014)

Looking good mate!!


----------



## Jacobine (Apr 21, 2014)

pondman said:


> I use the hammer. I was horrified the first time I tried to fret a fanned neck - the frets twist as you knock em in so if you've cut the frets in advance its a nightmare.
> I put them in straight from the roll now so I can maneuver the fret into the slot from the roll.



Weird. My frets never rolled when I hammered them into my fanned neck


----------



## shikamaru (Apr 21, 2014)

Jacobine said:


> Weird. My frets never rolled when I hammered them into my fanned neck



I guess it depends on the fretboard radius, if you like a very flat radius its less likely to happen.


----------



## Jacobine (Apr 21, 2014)

shikamaru said:


> I guess it depends on the fretboard radius, if you like a very flat radius its less likely to happen.



That may explain it. thanks


----------



## pondman (Apr 21, 2014)

I forgot to rout the battery box on the back


----------



## charlessalvacion (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice fretboard!


----------



## pondman (Apr 28, 2014)

Work is crazy right now so not much time to spare 
I almost had this built then decided to cut a small amount out on the neck screw side 





And the pickups arrived. Thanks Metalica


----------



## Jacobine (May 7, 2014)

I'm going to assume everyone else is with me too when I say we demand more progress pics and a finished product.


----------



## pondman (May 8, 2014)

I had it finished but decided to re-design the bridge 
Work is just mental right now + I had to hire some new workers to try and shift my work load so spare time is rare. So as soon as my materials arrive and I get some time it will be done.


----------



## DredFul (May 8, 2014)

How much is that neckjoint recessed? Doesn't look much more than couple millimetres. Just curious will it affect the playability 

Hope you can get back to uhm.. work... soon. Looking forward to see this finished and very excited to see what you are planning to do to that bridge.

Also that's a rather.. interesring new avatar.


----------



## pondman (May 11, 2014)

DredFul said:


> How much is that neckjoint recessed? Doesn't look much more than couple millimetres. Just curious will it affect the playability
> 
> Hope you can get back to uhm.. work... soon. Looking forward to see this finished and very excited to see what you are planning to do to that bridge.
> 
> Also that's a rather.. interesring new avatar.


Its a quarter inch deep and the neck is set very low in the body so its perfect for me and my knackered hands.
Yeah that's my mum on the avatar


----------



## skeels (May 11, 2014)

Man... happy mother's day!


----------



## Hollowway (May 11, 2014)

I'm sorry, were you saying something? Or building something? I was looking at your avatar.


----------



## pondman (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## pondman (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## awesomeaustin (Jun 23, 2014)

Wow. That is fvcking impressive.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## pondman (Jun 23, 2014)

These are just crap mobile pics, I'll take a bunch of better ones.


----------



## shikamaru (Jun 24, 2014)

Impressive man, how balanced is it ? It seems there is a good amount of wood behind the bridge, I guess the goal is to avoid neck dive right ?

Is it comfortable to play ?


----------



## eddiewarlock (Jun 24, 2014)

it looks very good. Also larger than the one i built, but very proportioned


----------



## Necromagnon (Jun 24, 2014)

You love tuning?


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice work man! Had to follow you all the way over here just to see it complete


----------



## pondman (Jun 24, 2014)

Its a long way as the JS crow flies.


----------



## pondman (Jun 24, 2014)

shikamaru said:


> Impressive man, how balanced is it ? It seems there is a good amount of wood behind the bridge, I guess the goal is to avoid neck dive right ?
> 
> Is it comfortable to play ?



I've run out of strap buttons again but I test every build along the way for balance.
Its not set up properly yet as regards playing and I'm going to take the neck off for a few tweaks. Its a mental year regarding work so my build passion is slow this year


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 24, 2014)

This is slow?! Way to make me feel even worse about my lack of building.  Seriously, though, don't ever stop.


----------



## pondman (Jun 25, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> This is slow?! Way to make me feel even worse about my lack of building.  Seriously, though, don't ever stop.


I cant, its terminal


----------

